# Connect with restaurant people in Dubai



## francois_bpm (May 20, 2011)

I'm looking for some of you to tell me more about their experience in the restaurant industry, from server to management level.
Do you have an after work place in Dubai where the people from restaurant business get together?


----------



## CABear (May 21, 2011)

francois_bpm said:


> I'm looking for some of you to tell me more about their experience in the restaurant industry, from server to management level.
> Do you have an after work place in Dubai where the people from restaurant business get together?


My husband and I are both in restaurant industry. He is currently working as exec. chef and I am not yet working (just got here and have 2 small kids). My husband is working 6 days a week, 12-14 hour days making decent salary. I don't think I will work in restaurant as there are so many people willing to work for very little money that I don't think I can make enough money to cover day care, etc. I have 20+ years experience in all aspects of the business but I cannot work 80+ hours a week that it seems necessary to make good money.

I don't know about the after work scene here. Since having children I am out of the loop


----------



## francois_bpm (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for your answer.
I booked my ticket today for 3 weeks in August, I tried many jobs website for the past 4 months, no success, even with a solid resume like mine with great references.
I have done the same with NY, I'm there for 8 years now, but time to change.
Please, feel free to give me any kind of what you think could be helpful during my trip.


----------



## CABear (May 21, 2011)

francois_bpm said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> I booked my ticket today for 3 weeks in August, I tried many jobs website for the past 4 months, no success, even with a solid resume like mine with great references.
> I have done the same with NY, I'm there for 8 years now, but time to change.
> Please, feel free to give me any kind of what you think could be helpful during my trip.


Are you working in the kitchen or FOH? Management? Do you know anyone in Dubai?
I wish you luck! It took my husband months of applying from Canada before he got a response too. Send me a message when you arrive if you like, I'm sure my husband would meet you for a coffee.


----------



## francois_bpm (May 20, 2011)

I'm working in the Management, running large fine dining restaurant.
I don't know anyone in Dubai, I will send you a message when I will arrive.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

The thing here, as CABear said, is there are lots of people here who may have the same solid experience in their home countries, willing to take jobs for smaller salaries, which is why competition is really tough. I wish you luck though!


----------

